# family is getting me down.



## jenniferttc1

I already have a 16 month old son who I love to the moon and back! But my husband is so determined for this baby to be a girl, and my mom seems so determined that its a boy and she seems upset at the thought, though she tries to play it off. She said yesterday at the scan "oh its gonna be another boy.....but that's okay.........." I was so happy at the thought of having another son, gender really didn't matter to me this time around. I'd be thrilled for a girl too. One thing I've learned as a mother, it does not matter what gender they are! But I feel like I will leave a HUGE disappointment to everyone if it's not a girl. This is our second and last baby, and my husband keeps saying if it's a boy, we will try again, but I don't want 3 kids. Plus, it's been 60 years since a female has been born on my husbands side. We had a GREAT scan yesterday, baby is super healthy, and our downs results were 1 in 10,000. I still left feeling terrible cause the sonographer said she thinks baby will be a boy, and boy did I hear about it from family memebers! I know it's too early, they all have a nub at 12 weeks. 

But heres a picture of this baby, and the second is my son. Both look boys, but good news is this baby has a smaller head :rofl: 
We find out in 4 weeks the gender at a 3D ultrasound!
 



Attached Files:







baby#2-12wks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 21









haiden12weeks.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## onetwothreebp

I fully can relate to this. I have a lot of family members who want my baby to be a girl and they're upset that I want a boy. "How can you want another boy, why don't you want one of each??"

It makes me feel like they're secretly disappointed with my son and wish he had been a girl or something.


----------



## jenniferttc1

You know what's so shitty? They were all about making me feel horrible for really hoping for a girl with my son, and now that I don't care, they are doing it! 
It's not their baby so what does it matter?!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh honey. My mil was the same both times ( she has four boys ) and I have two boys she wanted both to be girls.
I honestly couldn't care less what they think. 
As long as baby is healthy and happy that's all that matters :)


----------



## Platinumvague

My father in law was pissed he was getting another grand daughter,he has 3 now and no grand sons.A month later and he still won't look at me without making a disgusted face.He won't even talk to me anymore.If he wants to act that way then he doesn't need to see our kids.It hurt me extremely bad at first.We lost our second so I assumed he would have just been happy for a healthy baby.Some people ...


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi hon. I agree with the tech. Scan pic looks boy for sure sine the nub is really sticking up. Sorry you're having a hard time. I agree that family can make things harder.


----------



## jenniferttc1

_jellybean_ said:


> Hi hon. I agree with the tech. Scan pic looks boy for sure sine the nub is really sticking up. Sorry you're having a hard time. I agree that family can make things harder.

Can you point the nub to me? (the first picture is this prengnacy, second is my toddlers which has a def. nub in it.) I know the long looking thing where the nubs usually are was the babys foot or something, had his legs all bent up and moving in circles, iit def. was not that long :haha: I have a few recordings of side views, I should have gotten one when she looked from the bottom up! :rofl: I'd be happy with another wee man, just hoping everyone else is. It's jus weird cause they all adore my son so much.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Platinumvague said:


> My father in law was pissed he was getting another grand daughter,he has 3 now and no grand sons.A month later and he still won't look at me without making a disgusted face.He won't even talk to me anymore.If he wants to act that way then he doesn't need to see our kids.It hurt me extremely bad at first.We lost our second so I assumed he would have just been happy for a healthy baby.Some people ...

Bless your heart, that is just awful! I couldn't imagine having to deal with such a thing. Being disappointed is one thing, but to act so disgusting is another :hugs: I'm sure your boy will be amazing!


----------



## _jellybean_

The nub is the white thing sticking up. I'm posting a pic of my son. His doesn't look as long as yours, but you can see that it is sticking up. I'm sorry I know you'd love a girl. I hope my saying it looks blue didn't upset you hon.

If you post at in-gender.com, you have to go here: https://www.ingender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx

There are techs there that will tell you what you're having. They're really good there, and I'd bet they'll be able to tell you, but you have to ask a tech to look at your pic in the title of the post. The techs are Lovemy4, Coldwater, and CC.
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 4.1 KB
Views: 79


----------



## jenniferttc1

Thanks! I'd love another boy though, I just don't want others to be upset in the family, particulay my husband :) have a name I love so much for a little boy! Remington and call him remi for short. I just coukdnt figure out the nub cause that really long one that's white was his foot that he moved up so it think its blocking the nub. I do think its a boy though :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

It' a boy!!
 



Attached Files:







babyboy2.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on a boy :)


----------



## momofone08

Congratulations on your little boy!


----------

